# Where to live in Rome?



## marcoandashalina (Aug 23, 2011)

Where is a good place to start out living in Rome? (As EU citizens)

Where is a good place to look for condominiums in Rome? Are they hard to find, and what kind of requirements are in place for getting a condo there?

I understand that if we move there from Canada, our credit rating does not follow us, therefore it may be hard to get a mortgage?

Please help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

marcoandashalina said:


> Where is a good place to start out living in Rome? (As EU citizens)
> 
> Where is a good place to look for condominiums in Rome? Are they hard to find, and what kind of requirements are in place for getting a condo there?
> 
> ...


You may have to pay several months of rent in advance, or line up a local guarantor. Just rent - don't buy - that's what most Italians do. 
There are agents who can find you an apartment, or they are advertised in the local press. There are some websites with listing, but most properties aren't on. Ease of finding a suitable place depends on how much rent you want to pay (more competition for cheaper places), whether you want to live in centro citta or in the suburbs and the time of the year (September is a busy month with students moving in).


----------

